# My kid came today (pics Added)



## UglyDog (Jun 11, 2009)

Proud to announce "Clover".
I have been ill and have relied on the youngins around her to inform me of behavior changes. As expected I went to make my rounds and check all the animals waters & such and went to the goat pen to see Gizmo had just dropped a wet bubble and a kid. I went in immediatly to clean the airways as mamma was working on the other end. About 10 minutes later she dropped another, it was still born. I was quite sad, as it was a pretty tri-colored female, try as I did I was unable to get it to breath. This all happend about 11:30 am. 

I have a question and concern, little Clover was panting terribly about 2:30 this afternoon, after observingher for a few minutes I made the decision to bring her inside, so she could cool offan d giver her a bottle to make sure she did not get dehydrated.

I returned her to her momma in about 30 minutes and she sucked her momma and rested seemed normal. Again about 5 pm she seemed hot and panting again, I made sure to get her up for a drink from momma and decided it would start to cool down and wanted to leaver her with her mom and not become dependent on me.

Any Advice on anything better to do for Clover getting so hot in the daytime heat?

When will the baby start drinking water on her own?

My other Doe is due anytime now also, how long between kids before I get worried? as to prevent more born dead, I expect to other doe to have twins also, because she is so big.


----------



## haviris (Jun 11, 2009)

She's a beauty! Congrates, I'm sorry about the other one, atleast you were there! You'll have to post dry pics!


----------



## username taken (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats!

Generally kids will be born up to half an hour apart

Sometimes stillborns just happen no matter what we do

If one doesnt breathe at birth, you can rub it with a rough towel, or a handful of hay, poke it up the nose with a piece of hay, and grasp it by the back legs and swing gently. I keep this sort of stimulation up as long as I can feel a heart beat, if there is still a heart beat there is still a chance to get them breathing. 

This baby would benefit from a dose of vitamin A, D and E for the back legs, also a Bo-Se wouldnt go astray. 

Sometimes for the first few days they are a bit dumb and dont seek shade, put her into the shade and she should be fine.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 12, 2009)

Clover looks like a healthy kid!


----------



## UglyDog (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Everybody, We love her already.

Forgive my ignorance, but what is a Bo-Se?

How soon can I give her Safeguard?

The vitamin should it be oral or an injectible?


----------



## username taken (Jun 12, 2009)

Safeguard is a wormer, yes? I dont worm until weaning at 8 - 12 weeks. 

Bo-Se is selenium and vitamin E, in paste form I believe. along with 
vitamin A D and E it will help her not to bend out on those back legs. talk to your vet about getting them - here in Aus I get both as an injectable, I'm pretty sure Bo-Se in US is oral, not sure bout the vits


----------



## Rence (Jun 12, 2009)

Clover is adorable! Congratulations 

And I buy BoSe in injectable form from the vet. I didn't even know it came in a paste.


----------



## muscovy94 (Jun 13, 2009)

SO cute!! love the 2nd pic


----------



## RedStickLA (Jun 14, 2009)

aww she is a cutie!
Congrats!
Mitzi


----------



## dkluzier (Jun 14, 2009)

I've gotten Selenium-E paste at Tractor Supply.  And kid/lamb paste is sold there also. 

Your kid is awesome!!  Sorry about the one you lost.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 16, 2009)

pretty baby.. looks like the little doe we just had!  Kids don't regulate body temp very well for the first 24 to 48 hours after that you will see them seek shady hiding spaots while mom browses.

Chris


----------



## UglyDog (Jun 27, 2009)

Want to Thank Everbody for the responses and give an update, I had made several stops around, even the TSC a few towns over and could not find most things mentioned but we got enough stuff with Vitamins and the other things we needed to get Clover on the right track and she is doing GREAT!

My Other Doe had her baby 5.5 days later, and that baby hit the ground nearly running! Much more like what I was expecting from the first one!

This is "Ivy"


----------



## username taken (Jun 28, 2009)

too cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 28, 2009)

She's beautiful!

Jeffers Livestock Supply's website is where I buy nearly everything...way cheaper than TSC (even w/ my discount, I work at one) and they don't charge shipping if you order 50$ worth.

Selenium (BoSe) I get from my vet, though....mine will sell it to me by the bottle but she will also sell it in 'kid doses' to folks who don't need a full bottle.

Congrats!


----------



## norcal (Jun 28, 2009)

What a cutie patootie!!


----------



## mully (Jun 28, 2009)

Tooo cute !!


----------



## sillystunt (Jun 29, 2009)

awwww so cute


----------



## farmin'chick (Jun 29, 2009)

A beautiful baby!  One way to cool them and avoid drafts is to freeze some water in 16 oz plastic soft drink bottles and wrap them in a heavy towel.

Some of my babies drink water right away, and others don't until they 1) see mama do it and 2) have a water source they can reach.  (Our mama goat water supply is too high for them.)


----------



## UglyDog (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help and I will appreciate any suggestions for future reference also. Thought I would add some updated pics my our baby girls being active and cute!

Ivy















Clover & Momma Gizmo





Had to add Their Daddy too!


----------



## lilhill (Jul 3, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 3, 2009)

They are too cute!  I love the pic after birthing #2 - holding hands out like "eeewww".  Messy job!


----------



## WalksWithGoats (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic #2 is to cute. Your so lucky


----------

